# The Colony on Discovery Channel



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Anyone watch it? The Colony : Discovery Channel I'm not much for reality TV but this show is actually really good IMO.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i watched the first session when it was on demand but then they took it off so ya....


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah Jay and I watch it almost every week. Its very interesting to see how these people act being stranded alone and fighting for food. Last time was funny how the guy just walked up in all of them, left them notes and walked away without being seen. Its a good show. But I like reality tv.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

I so forgot about that show, I watched the previews awhile back and wanted to watch it but I guess being busy all the time I forgot about it. When does it come on?:hammer::hammer:


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

jayandlacy said:


> yeah Jay and I watch it almost every week. Its very interesting to see how these people act being stranded alone and fighting for food. Last time was funny how the guy just walked up in all of them, left them notes and walked away without being seen. Its a good show. But I like reality tv.


Yeah, I thought that was pretty funny as well. I thought it was even more interesting that he had been living in the area and watching them for 36 days! I had a feeling they were going to have to do something like that. Meaning, bring in someone that could actually get food. They were starting to hurt pretty bad. They have a lot of talents between all of them but hunting and finding food was not one of them. The next episode looks intense!



aprilortego said:


> I so forgot about that show, I watched the previews awhile back and wanted to watch it but I guess being busy all the time I forgot about it. When does it come on?:hammer::hammer:


Tuesdays at 10.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Ya, I like it. They have a couple smart folks on there. That old black guy and that mechanic girl are two I'd want with me in that situation.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I watched the first season, but not this one.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't think that I woulda trusted that newbie guy as fast as all of them did. I thought it was crazy and kinda creepy they didn't know he was there for all of that time. Idk, I don't think I would live for very long. I don't even eat fish, let alone freakin roaches.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

jayandlacy said:


> I don't think that I woulda trusted that newbie guy as fast as all of them did. I thought it was crazy and kinda creepy they didn't know he was there for all of that time. Idk, I don't think I would live for very long. I don't even eat fish, let alone freakin roaches.


Hunger has a way of making you eat things and do things you never thought you would. Trust me, you get hungry enough, you'll eat cockroaches!  You'd be surprised what you can do when you have to.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

haha lol, well I hope you're right if I ever had to live like that. I'm pretty good at not eating when I'm upset. I call it the anxiety diet. My mom gets like me too, some people eat when the world is upside down, some people don't. EWWWW I hope I never have to eat that stuff to live, I prefer to eat rice and noodles-and I don't mean noodles like the ones glued to the picture.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

It's pretty cool, I'm not big on reality tv either, but this show is entertaining. Did you see the episode when they got attacked? And that older gray haired dude fell and smacked his head off the concrete? That crap looks like it gets intense!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Wingman said:


> It's pretty cool, I'm not big on reality tv either, but this show is entertaining. Did you see the episode when they got attacked? And that older gray haired dude fell and smacked his head off the concrete? That crap looks like it gets intense!


Yeah, my wife told me about that episode and I figured it had to be rigged. I watched the episode and was like, "Damn, that looks pretty real!" LOL! I'm sure they were given rules as to what they could do but they sure were swinging those poles and hitting people!!! I was hooked after that.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Hmm... Thought about checking it out, just haven't been able to catch it while it's on. 

Personally I like How it's Made, LA Ink or survivor man - not the one with the Bear Grills (he eats live frogs >.<) but the other Canadian dude.

Will and Grace is another fave too.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I love The Colony! Great show


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Hmm... Thought about checking it out, just haven't been able to catch it while it's on.
> 
> Personally I like How it's Made, LA Ink or survivor man - not the one with the Bear Grills (he eats live frogs >.<) but the other Canadian dude.
> 
> Will and Grace is another fave too.


Lol, that Bear Grills dude always finds a reason to drink piss too. Big survivor Man fan though.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Lol, that Bear Grills dude always finds a reason to drink piss too. Big survivor Man fan though.


Ha-ha, Bear's all about showing off & wastes all of his energy in half an hour. Your average person couldn't do that & survive where as Bear can being a British navy seal & all.

Survivor man comes up with nifty ideas that aren't energy consuming & actually helpful to your daily average person that could actually help them survive... Like making a fire from items in a first aid kit.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

He can do that because he travels with a camera crew and camps with them too . All I've learned about survival from Bear is to bring a bunch of friends with me if I ever get stranded alone lol.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> He can do that because he travels with a camera crew and camps with them too . All I've learned about survival from Bear is to bring a bunch of friends with me if I ever get stranded alone lol.


LoL that too 

I forgot about that.... Survivor man, it's just him & his camera - makes all shoots himself.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*fyi*

so y'all know, that show is filmed in parts of Katrina ravaged St. Bernard Parish. It is a real place alright.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

bluefamily said:


> so y'all know, that show is filmed in parts of Katrina ravaged St. Bernard Parish. It is a real place alright.


That's cool in a ravaged way ... The fact that reality TV is getting a little more raw


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Sure is. You guys seen that show "Swamp People"? Pretty much a lot of alligator shooting is all it is. What would Steve Irwin say?


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

buzhunter said:


> Sure is. You guys seen that show "Swamp People"? Pretty much a lot of alligator shooting is all it is. What would Steve Irwin say?


I'm telling you, this society is heading towards making The Running Man become a reality!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

LoL at Buz... Don't think Steve would be too pleased.

Swamp ppl's craziness, I tried but couldn't watch... Made me sad for the gators being a FLA girl, I'm a dork - I know... Can't believe they hunt with their dog - I would have my dog no where near gators.

Nonetheless though, good ole Southern Americans hard at work .. I've been watching that show Hoarders, that's so sad - my heart goes out to those ppl



wild_deuce03 said:


> I'm telling you, this society is heading towards making The Running Man become a reality!!!


No kidding dude, fah real.  -It kinda feels sometimes like we're being warned... I try not to read too much into the conspiracy stuff though


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

haven't watched The Swamp People but I woldn't be surprised if that was Louisiana folks too...Billy the Exterminator is from our great state! OMG What have I done to admit all this in PUBLIC??!! ROFL! At least we have endurance and colorful folks!


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

bluefamily said:


> haven't watched The Swamp People but I woldn't be surprised if that was Louisiana folks too...Billy the Exterminator is from our great state! OMG What have I done to admit all this in PUBLIC??!! ROFL! At least we have endurance and colorful folks!


Dont be ashamed. At least the people from your state on tv have some sense. All my state has is "Jersey Shore" And Real housewives of NJ" haha


----------

